# Peut-on acheter des applications sur l'app store avec paypal



## Samlepro (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour ,
J'ai eu un ipod touch récemment et je voudrais savoir si il était possible d'acheter des applications sur l'app store avec paypal car j'ai pas mal d'argent sur mon compte paypal .
Merci d'avance ,
Samlepro


----------



## chafpa (11 Janvier 2012)

Samlepro a dit:


> acheter des applications sur l'app store avec paypal


Non ce n'est pas accepté. Il te reste à rapatrier l'argent qui est sur Paypal pour payer ensuite par CB ou virement.

La transaction Paypal > Banque est très rapide, du moins en ce qui concerne La Banque Postale.


----------



## Samlepro (11 Janvier 2012)

Merci


----------



## lemarseillais23 (12 Janvier 2012)

Tu ne peux pas acheter des cartes itunes par paypal?


----------

